# December Meeting: Plant Swap Thread



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

This is the plant swap thread for the coming December meeting.

I will PM and ask Kirt what plants he wants us to donate since he's very generous in letting us use his store as a meeting place.

Other than the plant swap, what other activities do you all want to see?

Please post what plants you will be bringing, and what plants you are requesting. I will have Kirt's wish-list soon.

Thanks!

-Nick


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I really want to help him scape an ADA tank if that is possible even if it's small. Tank set ups are always fun and interactive.

Trading:
Big bag of Polygonum sp (sao p... and another one that stays green)
Rotala sp. (green and red)
Big bag of taiwan moss
Bag of Micro E. Tenellus(the one that everyone liked last time  )
Some more to come....

Looking for:
Bolbitis
any rotala sp.
HC
hairgrass


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

how much Hairgrass you looking for, i may have that one,

Im looking for 

Rotala Green and more interesting plant


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

*I have:*
rotala sp. (green and red)
ludwigia repens
possibly an anubias or two
crypt wendtii
MTS
Taiwan moss
possibly weeping moss, java moss, and java fern
CASH, of course, especially if it's for mosses!

*Looking for:*
MOSSES including erect, willow, spiky, flame, phoenix, peacock, creeping 
(I already have weeping, taiwan, java, christmas)
Anubias gracilis
Cyperus helferi
Didiplis diandra
Pogostemon helferi

more to come...


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Just signed up for SCAPE this weekend. 

I really don't have much to swap because I just restarted my 40 gal. But do have some small crypts I purchased and have extras. Don't know what kind of crypts. no tag on the pot when purchased.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Im also looking for 13 watts CF bulb the one that has a 2 pin, i bought a fixture for my nano tank. Any one here has some extra,


Nick, maybe you can bring the book at Meeting? just in case

Maybe im also gonna buy 2 9 liter bag ADA AS, but if you have extra let me know


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

W'sup guys Im requesting the following plants at the meet.

Alternanthera reineckii
Bacopa Monnieri
Cabomba carolina
Cardamine lyrata
Downoi
Egeria najas
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Heteranthera zosterfolia
Marsilea quadrifolia
Myriophyllum mattogrossense


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Looking for:
Rotala Green
Rotala Colorata/Pink
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala Wallichi

I have
Downoi
Elantine
Java Fern

I also have 3 bags of flourite and i want to sell it for $30, its almost new maybe 5 Months new.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

And also, might anyone have about 4-5 red cherry shrimp they can spare me so I can startoff their population? I dont mind paying for those either.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I should hav esome 

H Micro
Tenellus Dwarf
Ludwigia Brevipes
Rotala Rotundifolia Colorat
Bacopa australis
Taiwan moss or java moss maybe both
Maybe some crypts and small anubias nana
manzanita branches small 12 inch or so. One piece about 2 feet. The msall branches are just small branches not driftwood size.
I also have a cabochon ruby Im not using.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I might be interested in the Manzanita branches...=)


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

i don't have much since i necglected my tank for 3 months but i got back into it again so hopefully 

have:
HM
christmas moss
java fern
java moss
rotala something
anubias nana
anubias nana petite
glosso

i also have a 2 liter bottle of excel and a 4 liter bottle of prime en route, should be here by the 28th, that i can swap/sell if anyone needs it. Pls bring your own container.

want:
HC
riccia
stargrass
anything else that catches my eye


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey just to be sure we can buy plants at this 'plant swap' right?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yap jeff you can also buy plants, and the pet shop is also selling Aquatic PLants

I also have a large quantity of POTAMOGETON GAYI


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

orthikon said:


> i also have a 2 liter bottle of excel and a 4 liter bottle of prime en route, should be here by the 28th, that i can swap/sell if anyone needs it. Pls bring your own container.


Heck yea. I'd be interested in some Excel and Prime. =)


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Id like to get some xmas moss.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't have plants to trade this time around. Just restarting my tank and plants are just starting to grow. But I do have a few stems of A. reineckii that I will take if someone wants them.

Would like some Rotala wallichii.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Apaa i think i got some Xmass moss for you


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm not sure what I will have, probably not much as I'm also planting a new tank. Likely I will have some *Sunset hygro *and *water lettuce*, I also have some *large crypts *I can bring if someone wants them. I think it is wenditti, but I'm not sure, dark green on top bronz / brownish maybe kinda redish on the underside.

Will need some kind of ground cover, maybe HC and anythign else that catches my eye for a 24 gallon DP tank.

I also have a ton of Apple Snails (Brigs) I can bring if anyone wants them. Mostly Gold Ivory and Jade.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd be interested in the Hygrophilia sp. 'sunset' as well as the water lettuce. =)


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I may be interested in the jade apple sails...I currently have "apple snails" which happen to be non plant safe. Are these brigs, or what species?


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I just had Endler's babies so I will be bringing a lot of endler fry to trade. They will be realy small.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

so I just did a minor trim and "assessment" of my tank. In addition to my earlier post, I'll have:
Hygrophila difformis
Hygrophila polysperma (some narrow-leaf variety with a pink tint)


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm looking for some crystal red shrimps for sale or trade i got cool stuff or if you want money let me know thanks.

cesar.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Cesar, the owner of All About Fish, Kirt, gets CRS in usually I believe

5.99/per was the price last I checked


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i hope he gets some for the meeting.
cesar.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Have list:
3 2x2" of HC
10+ blyax bunches
2-3 stems of Tonina sp. belem
maybe 1 stem of Tonina sp. lago grande
5-6 stems of Ammania sp. bonsai

Want:
Eriocaulon sp.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Alright here's my final list of the stuff I have/want...

I have:
LOT AND LOTS of Polygonum sps. (one is all green the other is all blood red)
LOTS of Taiwan moss
Some Mirco tenellus the one that turns red
Samples of Peacock Moss
Rotala colorata
Rotala sp. "pink"
2-3 leaves of Anubias Petite

I want:
Any rotala that turns red/pink/orange
Rotala green
HC
Ranalisma rostrata 
Echinodorus sp. 'Sao Paulo'
The wide leaf variety of E. tenellus
Hairgrass
E. Vivipara
Isoetes sp.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i got for trade 
elatiene tiandra 
2-3 ludwigia sp. guinea
1 anubias petite "marble"6-7 leaves 
1 stem polygonum sp."purple melody"
1 eichhornia azurea
6 didiplis diandra 
4 rotala macranda 
2-3 ludwigia glandulosa

i want 
hc 
hemigraphis traian
weeping moss 
fissidens fontanalis 
lindernia sp india 
cyperus helferi
downoi
amania sp bonsai 
toninas sps.
let me know thanks.cesar m.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I can bring rotala green. I've also got a ton of cherry shrimp for anyone that wants them, and to donate to the store.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

nice, i want Rotala Green, i'll post some update of my plants this Thursday


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Odds are that allong with my babie endlers I will be bringing a few (read: almost none) fissdens fontana (spelling?) moss. I will be trading for them eye catching items.

dale


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I will bring some:

corkscrew val
red ludwigia
wisteria
myriophyllum


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Cassie said:


> I may be interested in the jade apple sails...I currently have "apple snails" which happen to be non plant safe. Are these brigs, or what species?


Yea they are Brigs, I will bring a bunch for trade / donation. Some young Guppies as well. I can pull a large crypt (reaching top of my 20H) but I need to be sure someone wants it cause I would hate to pull it for no reason.


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for a lot of the same stuff everyone else is. I would like to get some HC if anyone has some, beyond that my list is similar to a lot of yours. I am working on finding a lot of these plants as well.

Thanks,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I have orderd some 1X1" plugs of HC with hairgrass from Robert at http://www.aquabotanic.com/ it should be here by friday. I am planting my nano with it so I may have some left over. I may bring the leftovers as well. It will depend on how much my tank takes.

dale


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I am closing down my 30g tank. Anyone able to give a good home to 5 Penguin Tetras?


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I would love to have them. Not on my shoping list but they are on my want to have list.

dale


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

IUnknown said:


> I can bring rotala green. I've also got a ton of cherry shrimp for anyone that wants them, and to donate to the store.


Bring some, i'll take 3-5 of them


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ditto, I wouldn't mind some extra RCS if you've got some to spare. =)


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Guppies had babies also. Anybody want guppie fry?

dale


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

frozenoak said:


> Guppies had babies also. Anybody want guppie fry?
> 
> dale


Fancies, or wildtype? I'd like a few fry, regardless of origin. =)


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

They are fancy but I could not tell you the type. The fry are still way to young to see colors. I have counted 4 fry so far. There may be more when I start fishing them out but I wouldn't count on any more than that.

dale


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Did some fishing today. I netted 3 guppie fry, I think there is one more that I couldn't find. Out of the other tank I got about 20 enlder's fry. I have a quite a few more in that tank but they hug the plants and hide. I will pull out what I can tomarow for the meet on the 2nd.

I scared up some shrimp. It always seems to work out that as soon as I think the filter got them all a few pop up somewhere. (not trading them just wanted to post my supprise)

If someone has a large specie snail (like an apple) I would like to add one to my nano.

dale


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Have for trade:

Eleocharis parvula(I am giving it to guppy but if ther is some left over...)
20 nice size stems of Gymnocoronis spilanthoides
10 left over Rotala rotundifolia stems.(kind of crappy looking right now but its a fast grower)
25 chains of submersed Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
A lot of emersed Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
As much Salvinia minima as you want 
Maybe a couple little Anubias barteri var. nana. Has some spot algae though due to me slacking of a week ago.
A couple Ludwigia palustris stems. Not looking so great... Growing back.
Looking for:

Needle leaf or Narrow leaf Java fern
Any interesting stem
Any different Anubias Species.
Not to copy Turtlehead But I have been dieing for some Eleocharis vivipara or the other tall hair grass.
Some tiny snails to feed my loach.
Any amount of Ranunculus inundatus. It seems my low light expirement was to much for this one. I gave out a few leaves at the first meeting, wondering if anyone managed to grow some extra.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Final List, 

Large Crypt
Sunset Hygro (not in best of shape as it's been floating in my guppy fry'stank, but fast grower and will sprig back quickly)
Water lettuce.
Lots of Guppies. 20+
Lots of Brigs. 30-40 probably (Jade Gold Ivory and possibly some Striped Magenta / Gold Mixed)

Want:
Anything for my new tank, especialy need HC.
I may be in for a guppy fry as well if I'm there while you are.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

*Final update*

I have:
2 sandwhich bags of Hygro polysperma, some narrow leaf varriety
1 sprouting bulb of apongeton sp.
4 stems of ludwigia repens
Rotalas
6 stems of colorata
16 stems mixed green and pink
packages for Cooper and John (turtlehead) green and pink
1 bunch of taiwan moss
2 bunches of mixed moss (could include any or all of the following: taiwan, weeping, unknown sp.)
4-5 stems of hygro difformis
6 stems of blyxa japonica
1 baby crypt wendtii
1 bunch of weeping moss, reserved for Cesar (Mora)
grindal worms for Nick (Epic)
15g hex aquarium for Donna (Kitishane)


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I have:
5 portions of 1x1" of HC 
5+ Blyax japonica
5+ Ammania sp 'bonsai'


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Guppy mind if I get a couple of those Ammania sp. Bonsai stems. They look so cool in your tank. Can't wait to try it in a nano of my own.

Also I have some erect moss for trade. Grown emersed but it looks the same and probably wont need to transition much.(taken by mora)


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Final count is: 
3 guppie fry, 
30ish endler's fry, 
2 itty bitty tinie winnie tiny bunch of fissedens sp.
3 equily small java fern plantlets. (more for the fish's comfort but I will be willing to part with them)

I am hopeing this will get me some slow growing non-runner plants.

dale


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I would LOVE to get some erect moss! Is their anything on my list that you want to trade for it?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I already said I would give it to mora. I could split it in half but It isnt that much... We can talk at the meet.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I didnt see Mora, did he show up later on?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No sign of him either, I was hoping he was going to show up, he had some rare plants last time... MORA WHERE WERE YOU?!?!


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

He was the only person inteh entire state of Kalifornia that had Agassizi. They are still doing great and look great.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i also didn't see EpicFish, well maybe he came after we left


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm sorry i miss this one,i got some car problems and i did not wanna risk to have some problems in the freeway so i take the car to the mechanic,but i went today to all about fish and talk to kirt and he told me everything.untilnext time and i hope that we can meet more often next year. cesar.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hope to see you next time them mora.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

and i hope that it's gonna be soon.
cesar.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

mora said:


> and i hope that it's gonna be soon.
> cesar.


The date for the next meeting has already been announced - Saturday, Feb 17th. The location is yet to be determined.


----------

